# What if Cognitive Functions were RPG Skills?



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

monemi said:


> _"The first option, which in our society is taken more often by female ESTP's, is to change and become a part of the sea of mundanity they see around them. ESTP's who choose this path can be quite good at being unassuming, normal, non-threatening and charming enough to make friends... but the ESTP who rejects their true self soon discovers the excitement, adventure and self-confidence they could have had is slipping away from them, leaving them feeling unsatisfied and lonely as no one sees them for who only they know they truly are."_
> 
> ^^ This was me in my teens until I grew to freaking hate myself. I probably came off as ESFJ until I hit crisis point in university. I really really wanted to be more ESFJ like. A decade of trying to be someone I'm not, wore me down like water on rock.


...hunh. You know, I actually empathize with this a great deal. I did this less to make friends and more to avoid trouble, when I did it, but...yeah. I actually did more of the second one, a lot of the time, too. 

I would _not_ have guessed Type 4 was an ESTPish enneatype. :tongue:


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ESTP:

The combination of Se and Ti would make a great assassin skill set. Being very aware of the outside environment as well as the analytic skills.


----------



## jcatenaci (Mar 28, 2014)

What do I like to play in RPGs? Stealthy archers that sneak up on enemies and kill them before they can even turn around. *thwick* *death*

What would I actually be if I were playing myself? Probably a sour Paladin or a highly principled Warrior. Possibly Beserker or Samurai depending on my mood. I've got Si over Se so most likely Samurai class. Dedicated to utilizing highly practiced skills in order to sweep away any opponent's attempts at trickery.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

God , I'm a nerd too. I've played some RPGs but more RTS. In RPG's I like PvP ( not so much PvE) because of the unpredictability of players. As an ENTP I've actually played hard hitting yet versatile classes in RPGs ( Death Knight , swtor Vanguard/Bounty Hunter) and steamrollers with overwhelming force in RTS. I probably don't fit my personality stereotype.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Nemurenainda said:


> In Role-playing Games, usually the character a player uses has a specific character class. That class usually holds more affinity to types of equipment or abilities.
> 
> In that vein, what kind of skills would Cognitive Functions be like in a game? What kind of class would a type be?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but this kind of approach is really trivializing the MBTI. Cognitive functions can not be simplified to the level of RPG classes.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

KraChZiMan said:


> I'm sorry but this kind of approach is really trivializing the MBTI. Cognitive functions can not be simplified to the level of RPG classes.


Yeah; Stop having fun guys!

ENTP:
Ne-dominant: +5 Luck, +10 Lying
Ti-auxilary: +5 Intelligence
Fe-tertiary: +2 Charisma
Si-inferior: -5 Constitution

ESTP:
Se-dominant: +5 Dexterity, +10 Perception
Ti-auxilary: +5 Intelligence
Fe-tertiary: +2 Charisma
Ni-inferior: -5 Wisdom


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

@Sybyll +10 lying


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

@Bugs, yeah, or, you know, storytelling  Coming up with something on the fly basically.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

@Sybyll you mean +10 bullshiter


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

^ No seriously. ENTP = +10 Charisma , +10 Intelligence , -1000 willpower , +1000 witty trollishness


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Nemurenainda said:


> In that vein, what kind of skills would Cognitive Functions be like in a game? What kind of class would a type be?


This is a really neat idea, thanks for sharing. I hope it's ok but I took the liberty of trying to come up with my own. Based on the cognitive functions and my own rpg experiences, here's what I came up with for possible combinations:

Se - tracker/ranger/scout
Ne - conjurer/summoner
Te - alchemist
Fe - healer
Si - warrior/fighter
Ni - mage/spellcaster
Ti - engineer
Fi - bard

These being "guidelines," you could say something like this for me:

Being an ISTJ, that would make me a kind of fighter (fighter) who uses his environment to his advantage (alchemy), secondarily using "wordplay" (bard) to make the opponent think he's weak (conjurer/summoner).

To expound a bit on the choices:
Se - tracker/ranger/scout
- environmental awareness, seeing all of what is there

Ne - conjurer/summoner
- metaphysical awareness, seeing what isn't there

Te - alchemist
- combination awareness, certain things react a certain way

Fe - healer
- needs awareness, helping others fulfill their potential

Si - warrior/fighter
- situational awareness, seeing all that's going on and planning possible outcomes

Ni - mage/spellcaster
- knowledge awareness, applying unknown forces

Ti - engineer
- relational awareness, knowing how to put things together to make them useful

Fi - bard
- emotional awareness, employing feelings to build everyone else up


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

monemi said:


> I enjoy martial arts, but I don't relish hurting anyone. It's the chase. The hunt. The journey, not the destination. I'm a little sad when my prey doesn't escape when I'm hunting. My hunt is over and an animal lost it's life. Still, it will feed us. I'm good at combat, but I feel bad when someone gets hurt. When I've been having fun sparring, my stomach drops when my partner is injured. Not that it stops me, I just don't like hurting people or animals. I like the chase.


Definately a ranger then. Ranged combat coupled with an affinity for wooded landscapes and wildlife. If necessary they have been known to get up close and personal as well. Though that's rare for most rangers.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Sybyll said:


> Yeah; Stop having fun guys!
> 
> ENTP:
> Ne-dominant: +5 Luck, +10 Lying
> ...


Assigning cognitive functions into RPG skills is your idea of fun? Really?

Do you have any idea how many rookies are observing threads like this at any given moment and getting an idea that "ExTP's are charismatic, INxJ's are the intelligent folks", ESxP's are lacking wisdom"? 

It really impairs their understanding of MBTI, it spreads false stereotypes which are really hard to fend off once they start to create their own threads. It's counterproductive, and does nothing to elevate this theory from the status of being "astrology 2.0" to the status of being something that can benefit people, to spark interest in them to study about psychology.

MBTI can be made fun, but not with absurdities like this thread, and that other thread which attempted to assign MBTI to pets and animals!


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

KraChZiMan said:


> Assigning cognitive functions into RPG skills is your idea of fun? Really?


Yes.



KraChZiMan said:


> Do you have any idea how many rookies are observing threads like this at any given moment and getting an idea that "ExTP's are charismatic, INxJ's are the intelligent folks", ESxP's are lacking wisdom"?


This kind of thread is pretty obviously not the kind of place to look for how to understand MBTI, but rather the place to use that understanding in a fun way by relating it to something else fun. I hate to break it to you, but stereotypes like that are already all over typology forums. They were when I started learning about MBTI, and they are now. A couple threads are hardly going to make any difference.

And to those hypothetical rookies observing right now - do consider how credible your source is. Here's a hint: This thread? Not very.


----------

